# Adding Spacers.



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You might not need spacers - it all depends on the offset of your 18" wheel that you're going with.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Lui said:


> Hey guys i'm new to this and i have decided to upgrade my cars wheels and tires. now i have a set of 18x8 wheels i'm going to be running 245/40 tires and i'm going to add spacers to help it stick out a little more. but before i buy the spacers i was wondering if anyone knows what would be the perfect pacer size to make my set up look flush with the fenders. i don't want the tires to looked tucked. i hope you guys are all staying safe and healthy thank you for stopping by!


Welcome Aboard!

Mine are tucked under the fenders, so no help from me.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. We would agree it would be better to get the proper offset for the look you want rather than spacers. 

Let us know if we can help.


----------



## whitecruzersturbo (Feb 26, 2015)

18x9 w a 35offset pretty well pokes out perfect, if your gonna stick with the 18x8 I'd need to know your offset before anything, my current setup is back to 18x8(38 offset) and with 5mm spacers in close to being in line with my fenders.


----------



## Lui (Apr 5, 2020)

whitecruzersturbo said:


> 18x9 w a 35offset pretty well pokes out perfect, if your gonna stick with the 18x8 I'd need to know your offset before anything, my current setup is back to 18x8(38 offset) and with 5mm spacers in close to being in line with my fenders.


So I'm running a wheel of 18x8 With a offset of +40 and i'm getting 6mm Spacers


----------



## whitecruzersturbo (Feb 26, 2015)

That should give you a really good look once installed.


----------



## Lui (Apr 5, 2020)

So I Finally got some hub centric rings so when they come in i'll be posting a pick!!


----------



## whitecruzersturbo (Feb 26, 2015)

Looking forward to it


----------

